# Excel VBA - Application.WorksheetFunction.Match



## jerry0110 (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne in einer Überschrift nach einem Text suchen um dann in der Spalte etwas zu machen.
Wenn ich die Spalte fest angebe, dann findet er natürlich die Spalte.

Hab jetzt mal einen Versuch nach meiner Logik gemacht. Klappt aber nicht.

Grund dafür ist, dass es sein kann, dass in der Excel Tabelle Spalten hinzugefügt werden und ich nicht immer wieder den Code anpassen möchte.


```
Set suchbereich = Range("A1:BN1")
 Set source = ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets("Orig")
 sText1 = "Ticket an 2nd Line"
 
     For f = lastRowNr(source) To 1 Step -1
            With Worksheets("Orig")
                secondline = Application.WorksheetFunction.Match(sText1, suchbereich, 0)
                    If source.Range(secondline & f) = "fertig" Then
                        source.Range(secondline & f).Interior.ColorIndex = 4
                    ElseIf source.Range(secondline & f) = "" Then
                        source.Range(secondline & f).Interior.ColorIndex = 2
                    ElseIf source.Range(secondline & f) >= 0 Then
                        source.Range(secondline & f).Interior.ColorIndex = 6
                    End If
            End With
    Next f
```


----------



## Zvoni (28. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe, ist dein Suchbereich dynamisch (Kopfzeile, in welcher sich aber die Anzahl Spalten verändern kann --> BN1 kann BX1 werden)?
Müsste nicht
Set Suchbereich = Range("1:1") gehen?


----------



## jerry0110 (28. Januar 2019)

Es kommt dann immer der Fehler für die Zeile

Dim secondline As Integer *Hab ich noch vergessen zu schreiben


```
secondline = Application.WorksheetFunction.Match(sText1, suchbereich, 0)
```


----------



## Zvoni (28. Januar 2019)

Versuch mal folgendes:

```
secondline = Application.WorksheetFunction.Match(sText1, source.rows(1), 0)
```
Btw: Wieso setzt du source auf "Orig", wenn du später ein "With Worksheets("Orig") machst? Doppelt gemoppelt (und das "With" benutzt du nirgends danach)


----------



## jerry0110 (28. Januar 2019)

Habe es jetzt so geschrieben:
Kommt aber immer noch der gleiche Fehler



```
secondline = Application.WorksheetFunction.Match(sText1, source.Rows(1), 1)

'letzte Zeile & Spalte im Ziel berechnen
lastRow = xlsGetLastRow(source)
lastCol = xlsGetLastCol(source)
    
    For f = lastRowNr(source) To 1 Step -1
                    If source.Range(secondline & f) = "fertig" Then
                        source.Range(secondline & f).Interior.ColorIndex = 4
                    ElseIf source.Range(secondline & f) = "" Then
                        source.Range(secondline & f).Interior.ColorIndex = 2
                    ElseIf source.Range(secondline & f) >= 0 Then
                        source.Range(secondline & f).Interior.ColorIndex = 6
                    End If
    Next f
```


----------



## Zvoni (28. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Phantasiedaten bei mir getestet

```
Sub main()
Dim result As Long
Dim sTest As String

    sTest = "test 3"

    result = Application.WorksheetFunction.Match(sTest, Tabelle1.Rows(1), 1)

    Debug.Print result

End Sub
```
Kein Fehler. Ergebnis ist immer richtig.
Dein Bock muss woanderst liegen


----------



## jerry0110 (28. Januar 2019)

So ich habe jetzt das hinbekommen. Hatte einen Schreibfehler. 
Nur was jetzt passiert ist, dass er einen Fehler beim Range ausgibt. 
Wenn ich den Debugger nutze dann sehe ich dass secondline den Wert 66 hat und das f den wert 820. 
Das kann aber nicht sein, weil der Wert in Spalt F1 ist und ich nur 350 Zeilen habe.


----------



## jerry0110 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich habe jetzt noch mal ausprobiert.
Habe statt Range habe ich cells genommen. 
Jetzt findet er auch alles nur ändert er die Farben nicht. 


```
secondline = Application.WorksheetFunction.Match(sText1, source.Rows(1), 0)

'letzte Zeile & Spalte im Ziel berechnen
lastRow = xlsGetLastRow(source)
lastCol = xlsGetLastCol(source)


    
    For f = lastRowNr(source) To 1 Step -1
                    If source.Cells(secondline, f) = "fertig" Then
                        source.Cells(secondline, f).Interior.ColorIndex = 4
                    ElseIf source.Cells(secondline, f) = "" Then
                        source.Cells(secondline, f).Interior.ColorIndex = 2
                    ElseIf source.Cells(secondline, f) >= 0 Then
                        source.Cells(secondline, f).Interior.ColorIndex = 6
                    End If
```


----------



## jerry0110 (28. Januar 2019)

Fehler entdeckt. Bei Cells ist es ja umgekehrt.
Da kommt erst das f und dann das secondline


----------



## jerry0110 (4. Februar 2019)

so ich habe jetzt noch eine Suche Funktion eingebaut. Im ersten Stepp zeigt er alle offenen Aufträge an. Dann in der Suche möchte ich noch nach z. B. der Straße suchen. Das funktioniert auch. Klicke ich dann den Datensatz an und gehe auf Ansicht, dann kommt jetzt eine Fehlermeldung. Die Fehlermeldung kommt beim CommandButton2_Click. Beim Punkt "UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_DSW.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 6)"


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
    Unload Me
End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()


If ListBox1.ListIndex > 1 Then   'Eine Zeile ist angeklickt
   
    Load UserForm3
   
    UserForm3.TextBox_Ticketnummer.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 0)
    UserForm3.TextBox_St_Anfang.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 1)
    UserForm3.TextBox_St_Ende = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 2)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_Gebiet.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 3)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_POP.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 4)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_KR.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 5)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_DSW.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 6)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Firmenname.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 7)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Adresse.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 8)
    UserForm3.TextBox_ASP.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 9)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Schadenstelle = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 10)
    UserForm3.ComboBox_Kabeltyp.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 11)
    UserForm3.ComboBox_Darkfiber.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 12)
    UserForm3.ComboBoxWDM_Strecke = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 13)
    UserForm3.ComboBox_DP_TYP = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 14)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_PK.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 15)
    UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_Grosskunden = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 16)
    UserForm3.Textbox_Bemerkung.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 17)

    UserForm3.Show    'vbModal bzw. vbModeLess
   
End If

End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton3_Click()
    Dim c As Range
    Dim rngBereich As Range
    Dim lngAnzahl As Long
    Dim strFirst As String
   
    ListBox1.Clear
   
    With Sheets("Datentabelle")
        Set rngBereich = .Columns("A:Q")
        Set c = rngBereich.Find(txtSuche, LookIn:=xlValues, lookat:=xlPart)
        If Not c Is Nothing Then
            strFirst = c.Address
            Do
                ListBox1.AddItem .Cells(c.Row, 1)
                lngAnzahl = ListBox1.ListCount
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 1) = .Cells(c.Row, 2)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 2) = .Cells(c.Row, 3)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 3) = .Cells(c.Row, 4)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 4) = .Cells(c.Row, 5)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 5) = .Cells(c.Row, 6)
                Set c = rngBereich.FindNext(c)
            Loop While Not c Is Nothing And c.Address <> strFirst
        End If
    End With
End Sub


Private Sub UserForm_Initialize()
Dim arr As Variant
Dim arrF() As Variant
Dim i As Long
Dim k As Long
Dim m As Long

arr = Range("A1").CurrentRegion

For i = 1 To UBound(arr)
    If arr(i, 19) = False Then
        m = m + 1
        For k = 1 To UBound(arr, 2)
            ReDim Preserve arrF(1 To UBound(arr, 2), 1 To m)
            arrF(k, m) = arr(i, k)
        Next
    End If
Next
ListBox1.ColumnCount = UBound(arrF)
ListBox1.Column = arrF
End Sub
```


----------



## Zvoni (4. Februar 2019)

Ah, der Klassiker!

```
If IsNull(ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex,6)) Then 
UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_DSW.Text = ""   'oder vbNullstring
Else
UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_DSW.Text = ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex,6)
End If
```
Solltest du übrigens bei allen betroffenen Feldern der Listbox machen, bei welchen eine NULL drinstehen kann 
btw: Falls du die Zuweisung Listbox-Spalte zu Textbox in eine Prozedur/Funktion auslagerst, kannst du innerhalb der Prozedur/Funktion dann eine einfach Fehlerbehandlung machen, anstatt jedes Feld zu prüfen.
irgendwas in der Art wie (ungetestet)

```
Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()

If ListBox1.ListIndex > 1 Then   'Eine Zeile ist angeklickt
   
    Load UserForm3
    SetTextFromList UserForm3.TextBox_Ticketnummer.Text, ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex, 0)
    'usw.

End Sub

Public Sub SetTextFromList(ByRef txt As Textbox, ByRef lstField as Variant)
On Error Resume Next
txt=""   'oder vbNullString
txt=lstField  'Falls es knallt, passiert nix
On Error Goto 0
End Sub
```


----------



## jerry0110 (4. Februar 2019)

Ich versteh das nicht. Wenn ich die Liste initialisiere dann zeigt er mir alle offenen Daten an.
Wenn ich dann einen Auswähle (ohne zu suchen) dann öffnet er mir die Userform mit allen Daten. Ohne Fehlermeldung. Alle Felder sind gefüllt. 

Wenn ich aber einen Datensatz suche und dann auf Ansicht klicke, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Und jetzt mit der Änderung ohne Daten. Also nicht alle Felder sind gefüllt. 

Was ist der Unterschied zur ersten Auswahl und zur Auswahl nach einer Suche?


----------



## jerry0110 (4. Februar 2019)

Hier noch mal die Datei zum veranschaulichen


----------



## Yaslaw (4. Februar 2019)

IsNull....
Ich implementiere jeweils eine Umsetzung von NZ für Excel

```
'/**
' * Wandelt NULL in Empty oder einen Defaultwert
' * @param  Variant
' * @param  Variant
' * @return Variant
' */
Private Function NZ(ByRef iValue As Variant, Optional ByRef iDefault As Variant = Empty) As Variant
    If IsNull(iValue) Then
        NZ = iDefault
    Else
        NZ = iValue
    End If
End Function
```
dann währe Zvonis isNull() Umsetzung nur noch ein Einzeiler

```
UserForm3.TextBox_Betr_DSW.Text = nz(ListBox1.List(ListBox1.ListIndex,6))
```


----------



## jerry0110 (4. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube ich weiß wo der Fehler ist. 
Beim UserForm_Initialize habe ich eine for Schleife. mit einer Array.
Bei der Suchfunktion geben ich nur 6 Listbox Items zurück. Deshalb zeigt er auch nur 6 Sachen an.
Wenn ich dann auf Ansicht gehe, dann ist natürlich alles über dem Listbox Item 6 = NULL. 

Ich muss jetzt nur noch die for schleife auch in die Suche rein bekommen. dann sind auch die anderen Items nicht mehr NULL.

Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## jerry0110 (4. Februar 2019)

Hab den Code jetzt angepasst. Jetzt zeigt er alles ohne Fehler an.


```
Private Sub CommandButton3_Click()

    Dim c As Range
    Dim rngBereich As Range
    Dim lngAnzahl As Long
    Dim strFirst As String
    
    ListBox1.Clear
    
    With Sheets("Datentabelle")
        Set rngBereich = .Columns("A:Q")
        Set c = rngBereich.Find(txtSuche, LookIn:=xlValues, lookat:=xlPart)
        If Not c Is Nothing Then
            strFirst = c.Address
            Do
                ListBox1.AddItem .Cells(c.Row, 1)
                lngAnzahl = ListBox1.ListCount
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 1) = .Cells(c.Row, 2)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 2) = .Cells(c.Row, 3)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 3) = .Cells(c.Row, 4)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 4) = .Cells(c.Row, 5)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 5) = .Cells(c.Row, 6)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 6) = .Cells(c.Row, 7)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 7) = .Cells(c.Row, 8)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 8) = .Cells(c.Row, 9)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 9) = .Cells(c.Row, 10)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 10) = .Cells(c.Row, 11)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 11) = .Cells(c.Row, 12)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 12) = .Cells(c.Row, 13)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 13) = .Cells(c.Row, 14)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 14) = .Cells(c.Row, 15)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 15) = .Cells(c.Row, 16)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 16) = .Cells(c.Row, 17)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 17) = .Cells(c.Row, 18)
                ListBox1.List(lngAnzahl - 1, 18) = .Cells(c.Row, 19)

                Set c = rngBereich.FindNext(c)
            Loop While Not c Is Nothing And c.Address <> strFirst
        End If
    End With
End Sub
```


----------



## jerry0110 (4. Februar 2019)

Nur wie kann ich jetzt der Suche sagen, dass er nur die Anzeigen soll, die in der Spalte 19 ein True haben?

Mach ich das hier: 

Set c = rngBereich.Find(txtSuche, LookIn:=xlValues, lookat:=xlPart)

Oder mit einer If Schleife. Und wenn ja wo genau soll ich die hinsetzen?


----------



## Zvoni (4. Februar 2019)

```
If Not c Is Nothing Then
  strFirst=c.Address
  Do
    If .Cells(c.Row, 19) Then
       ListBox1.AddItem .Cells(c.Row, 1)
    .
    .
     End If
   
     Set c = rngBereich.FindNext(c)

   Loop While
```


----------

